# Older VS Newer Yamahas?



## mrplow

I posted this question over on the other Yamaha forum and got no response so I figured I'd ask here also.What are the main differences between the older yamahas ys828 and ys624 compared to today's redesigned ys928j?

Besides the hydrostatic drive and the electromagnetic clutch what are the differences in the drive-train if any.The older ones seem to have had more torque is there a reason for this?

There doesn't seem to be many new yamaha owners around and info seems scarce.

thanks. 

Jamie.


----------



## VintageYamaha

mrplow said:


> I posted this question over on the other Yamaha forum and got no response so I figured I'd ask here also.What are the main differences between the older yamahas ys828 and ys624 compared to today's redesigned ys928j?
> 
> Besides the hydrostatic drive and the electromagnetic clutch what are the differences in the drive-train if any.The older ones seem to have had more torque is there a reason for this?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be many new yamaha owners around and info seems scarce.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Jamie.


Not many new owners indeed. I am thinking of getting a new one next year perhaps. We'll see how my vintage one does this winter.


----------



## mrplow

VintageYamaha said:


> Not many new owners indeed. I am thinking of getting a new one next year perhaps. We'll see how my vintage one does this winter.


If you do get a new one what model are you interested in? I was a little upset because a few days after I purchased my YS928J they released the YS1028J with 40 extra cc's but it was too late to return mine for it and it only cost 100.00 more

Jamie.


----------



## VintageYamaha

mrplow said:


> If you do get a new one what model are you interested in? I was a little upset because a few days after I purchased my YS928J they released the YS1028J with 40 extra cc's but it was too late to return mine for it and it only cost 100.00 more
> 
> Jamie.


Most likely a basic Yamaha model, such as a YT624 with perhaps the teflon chute (love that idea, wonder why other companies haven't done that as well).

Went to the Yamaha dealership as few weeks ago, and they had a complete line-up of every 2014 Yamaha snowblower models available. An awesome sight to say the least. The blue on the newer Yamahas looked darker than the one that is on my Yamaha. Might be age related though.


----------



## GustoGuy

I wonder if Yamaha will be selling ever in the USA market? We have Honda and their products run from small single stage to big beast tracked systems. All the Yamaha's appear to have tracks. I like wheels since they are cheaper to replace. Does anyone know if Yamaha would be interested in the USA market? They could sell them next to their snowmobiles at the dealerships.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

mrplow said:


> I posted this question over on the other Yamaha forum and got no response so I figured I'd ask here also.What are the main differences between the older yamahas ys828 and ys624 compared to today's redesigned ys928j?
> 
> Besides the hydrostatic drive and the electromagnetic clutch what are the differences in the drive-train if any.The older ones seem to have had more torque is there a reason for this?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be many new yamaha owners around and info seems scarce.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Jamie.


i don't think anyone on the board with an older yamaha has worn it down enough to need a new yamaha


----------



## VintageYamaha

mrplow said:


> I posted this question over on the other Yamaha forum and got no response so I figured I'd ask here also.What are the main differences between the older yamahas ys828 and ys624 compared to today's redesigned ys928j?
> 
> Besides the hydrostatic drive and the electromagnetic clutch what are the differences in the drive-train if any.The older ones seem to have had more torque is there a reason for this?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be many new yamaha owners around and info seems scarce.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Jamie.


To get back to your original question. If we look at the older 6HP Yamaha engine's specs, they are:

2.1 kg/m at 2800 RPMs. That is the maximum torque it can produce. I tried finding specs for the newer engines, but couldn't find them. Would you perhaps have any manuals that show the specs for the newer Yamaha engines?


----------



## EarthWindandFire

*Yamaha MZ300 engine from YS1028J.*

Yamaha MZ300 / MZ255 Engine Home

Max Power (Net)* 7.0 NM (9.4 hp) @ 3600 rpm Rated Power (Net)* 5.8 kW (7.8 hp) @ 3600 rpm Max Torque (Net)* 20.3 Nm (15 ft-lbf) @ 2400 rpm


----------



## EarthWindandFire

*Yamaha MZ175 engine for YT624EJ.*

Yamaha MZ200 / MZ175 Engine Home

Max Power (Net)* 3.5 NM (4.7 hp) @ 3600 rpm Rated Power (Net)* 3.0 kW (4.0 hp) @ 3600 rpm Max Torque (Net)* 10.5 Nm (7.7 ft-lbf) @ 2400 rpm


----------



## Coby7

I will let you know after our first storm, I just switched my YS524 for a YT624. Last year we had 11 storms before Christmas and was a very busy snowblowing season with well over 30 storms over 6 inches. This year well still waiting and hopefully my herniated disc will let off before the blowing season begins. Stand by.


----------



## db9938

I need more time to get that YS240 off the bench.... The Ricky needs to vindicate it's position in the lineup.


----------



## dbert

db9938 said:


> I need more time to get that YS240 off the bench.... The Ricky needs to vindicate it's position in the lineup.


Cant wait to see it in action.


----------

